

Rolls-Royce RB211 - buro9
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolls-Royce_RB211

======
buro9
I was reading the BBC story about Turing's Bombe beating out Concorde in a UK
mechanical engineers poll: [http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-
herts-295126...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-
herts-29512623)

And therein found a mention to the RB211 with the following mention:

    
    
        The Rolls Royce RB211 engine received 11% of the vote.
    
        It was developed in the late 1960s but cost miscalculations led to the company
        going bust in 1971. 
    

The Wikipedia has the best summary on this period that I could find, but I
also thought that this event might be of interest to people on HN as it
combines both a story of engineering as well as the story of a business going
through massive change: [http://aerosociety.com/Events/Event-List/1754/The-
History-of...](http://aerosociety.com/Events/Event-List/1754/The-History-of-
the-RollsRoyce-RB21122-Turbofan-Engine)

